
Google I/O 2013 - bigsomar
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&ved=0CGwQiBUwBw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fplus.google.com%2F111395306401981598462%2Fposts%2FbLnk6DmRzhT&ei=BW--UOSgKMiw2wXM-oHICw&usg=AFQjCNFjC94f2N--aOthUqh_YocPNVKAxQ&sig2=-bb1gRHfak00oxZCSYIQRw
======
ary
Wishlist:

\- No free stuff.

\- A registration site not subcontracted out to a third party who sets up a
_Cold Fusion_ application to handle ticketing.

\- Dedicated press passes for the keynotes so that reporters/bloggers et al
don't clog up the rest of the conference (this one may already be true, I'm
unclear).

The state of the registration system last year was shameful for a company that
makes the lion's share of its revenue from the web.

~~~
ryanhuff
Didn't Google do the registration themselves last year?

------
bitcartel
It's great that the dates are known.

Indie devs can book flights and hotels to visit San Francisco regardless of
whether they have an I/O ticket or not. If they don't get a ticket they can
organise their week around other events e.g. work at coworking spaces, attend
tech events, meet friends, some sight-seeing etc.

Companies could arrange a similar schedule for their employees. Just being in
San Francisco to network and meet potential partners and clients is as
valuable as attending I/O sessions.

An added bonus of knowing the dates early is that you can now plan your family
vacation or company off-site without worrying about potentially missing out on
a tech conference.

~~~
kyrra
Do not book your flights yet. Remember Google IO 2012... they announced some
dates, then a few months later they changed the dates of the event (shifted it
a few weeks later). Be careful when you book flights until they officially put
tickets on sale.

EDIT: [http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/10/save-date-for-
google-...](http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/10/save-date-for-google-
io-2012.html)

initially announced on Oct 17, 2011. Changed on November 28, 2011. Dates of
the event shifted from April 24-25 to June 27-29, 2012.

~~~
twistedpair
I'd bet this was to give them time to get the entire Project Glass demo ready.
Sergey's baby.

------
turing
Huh. I'll be starting an internship at the Mountain View office a few days
after I/O. Will be interesting to see what the dynamic is coming down from the
I/O high.

~~~
jamesmiller5
I was an intern this past summer and it was pretty unique to see the event
unfold from the inside.

------
kumarm
I hope they stop giving away free stuff.

~~~
ronyeh
I agree. Maybe they should limit it to a single item, e.g., "the latest nexus
dev phone" or "$300 of AppEngine credits."

Maybe then, the tickets wouldn't sell out within the first 45 mins (a good
thing for developers who really want to go learn and network).

~~~
ryanhuff
The 45 minute sell out implies that people had 45 minutes to book. However, as
we know, the site was slammed immediately and it took 45 minutes for Google to
fall over itself trying to process. It was effectively sold out immediately.

~~~
twistedpair
Given the number of tickets available (~4K I think) and the something like 1k+
hits/sec they had, the tickets would have been gone in a few seconds if the
site had held up, not in minutes or hours.

------
ryanhuff
What are the odds that Google can pull off an orderly registration this time?
Considering prior years IO registration, and the recent Nexus 4 fun, I would
say about nil.

------
incision
Has anyone attended an I/O satellite event at a non-Cali Google office? I'm
thinking about signing up to visit Google in DC for I/O.

I'd like to know your impressions.

~~~
JeffJenkins
I went to one in NYC. It was neat to see talks by a couple people from Google
NY before the conference began, but I am not sure that I got much from
watching the conference itself there.

------
hahainternet
The question is how long we have to wait until Google introduces a 'desktop'
view of Android with multiple windows.

I'm saying later next year, but it could easily be at IO.

All the groundwork is there and there's little stopping Android being adopted
as a 'real' OS.

~~~
untog
I would say that the biggest barrier to that is Chrome OS. Or, rather, where
in the market Android stops and Chrome OS starts.

~~~
hahainternet
My opinion regarding this is that Chrome OS is now ready to be ported to
Android. All of Google's flagship devices now ship Chrome instead of 'Browser'
and afaik Chromebooks are all ARM now (although Android is cross architecture)

~~~
georgemcbay
"afaik Chromebooks are all ARM now"

This isn't correct. Chromebooks/ChromeOS are meant to be processor neutral
just like Android.

The Samsung XE303C12 device released a few months ago is the only current
official Chromebook device that is ARM based among half a dozen devices, most
of which are x86, and Google hasn't said anything to suggest that they are
shifting Chromebooks to the ARM exclusively.

In fact, the latest Chromebook release (Acer's C7, which was released _after_
the Samsung ARM one) is an x86 device.

------
xoail
I don't see a point in releasing the dates 6 months before the event. I think
we all know the approximate dates. It's not like you can block those dates and
go out purchasing flights and hotel. Nothing is for sure until a pass is
bought. And something tells me they are already sold out. One thing I noticed
is they released a hash #io13 to follow on Google+, may be they are just
pushing us to use Google+.

~~~
twistedpair
I wrote some scripts to stalk all the official Google blogs, Twitter hashes,
and G+ tags and call me instantly so I could leap into action. I thought they
were going to make it a surprise you know, reward the most crazed followers by
just declaring it registration time so the camper hitting F5 don't win. No
such thing. It was that way the year before too.

There is really no reason for them to change it. There are hundreds of
thousands of people interested and a few seats. They'll sell out and be the
dominant search engine regardless. Sadly that leaves it more luck of the draw
than anything else.

